# Best Casual Seafood Restaurant in Halifax



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I will be in Nova Scotia next week doing a bike tour and I was wondering if anyone can recommend the best casual (any place that does not require a tie) seafood restaurant in Halifax (reservations required or not)? Am taking out some of my g/f's family to thank them for letting us crash there for a couple of nights.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I went to this crazy place called the shoe factory or something..shoe warehouse? Anyway, they had excellent mussels and a crazy atmosphere...the place was packed...

maybe someone from Halifax could help me out....lol

EDIT: Found it. It's the Economy Shoe Shop. Weird eh. Don't ask me how they got the name.

http://travel.yahoo.com/p-travelguide-2802013-economy_shoe_shop_cafe_bar_halifax-i

I'm sure there are more specifically seafood oriented restaurants thought. But we had a blast at this place.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*I went to this crazy place called the shoe factory or something..shoe warehouse?*

Their boiled sole is to die for. Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk.

BTW, why would seafood restaurants require a tie? One would think that the fewer chances of choking on a pike head, the better.

It's time for these built in garrotes to go.

iG/<


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

two places I highly recommend are"

1) for a casual (not too pricy) , not black tie, but well dressed place to eat is 'The Five Fisherman' - 6 words -- All you can eat Mussel bar. This is in downtown Hailfax, I belive argile street 

2) for a really cheap and classic fish and chip place is 'Johns lunch' niot much to look at in fact it looks run down but there is NOT a better fish and chip place in the HRM. It's in Woodside 
(dartmouth side)


enjoy.


----------



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll second the Five Fishermen. My wife and I ate there on holidays a couple of weeks ago and it was great. Good staff, great food.
matt


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

> Don't ask me how they got the name.


the owner is an artist who uses found oblects in his pieces. i believe he found the sign and decided to use it for the name of his bar. it was a bar first BTW. all the hollywood stars that come to halifax to film movies end up going there. and yes, it is always packed!


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

opps I thought the question was:

_Best Casual Sex Restaurant in Halifood_

my mistake. ...but if you ever end up in Halifood...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions...mmmm...fish and chips...


----------

